# VK - Penguin SE - Evic Primo SE - Ammit 25 Gold



## Gizmo (7/8/17)

New Stock

Joyetech Penguin Special Edition
Joyetech Evic Primo Special Edition
Geekvape Ammit 25mm Gold

Restocks:

iJust ECL 0.3Ohm Coils
Vapeston Maganus Cloud Blaster Gun Colour

https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (7/8/17)

That black and white penguin looks classic @Gizmo !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (7/8/17)

Silver said:


> That black and white penguin looks classic @Gizmo !


But does it bite

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (7/8/17)

Christos said:


> But does it bite



Not sure @Christos - would be cool though to hold a penguin and give it a toot on a favourite juice


----------



## Christos (7/8/17)

Silver said:


> Not sure @Christos - would be cool though to hold a penguin and give it a toot on a favourite juice


Next thing we will be singing "yellow submarine"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

